# What carpet type for dash replacement



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm replacing the dash carpet on the old Hymer and have sent the old ones off to a carpet trimmer. 

There are a couple of types of carpet that would suit, one is a short pile hard wearing synthetic carpet, I've used this before in a kit car. The second is a van/boat/caravan lining and comes ribbed or tufted, it will have a harder feel to it.

My feeling is the carpet over the van lining - anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Something easy to clean IMO, so that leaves the carpet, and as it's on the dash I'd go for black so little or no reflection, and none slip if possible


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

The first time we carpeted the dash we used black but regretted it. It was OK in cooler climes but in fair, hot weather it 'drew' the sun and the heat into the front cab making it quite uncomfortable whilst driving. 

Second time we used the off cuts from the carpet we laid in the rest of the van. It was a light brown medium pile which fitted well having enough pile to cover up any bits I didn't cut quite as well as I might have done. Main advantage was the lighter colour didn't pull in the heat that the black one did.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

There is a place in Trafford PArk Manchester that will trim it in Dash Material for you.

TM


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

teemyob said:


> There is a place in Trafford PArk Manchester that will trim it in Dash Material for you.
> 
> TM


Can you let us know who they are please?

When you say "Dash Material" do you mean vinyl ? My dogs like their carpeted space. The area on the pre X250 Hymer it's big enough and flat enough that artificial turf would not look out of place.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks chaps, good tip with the not too dark, I was going to go with charcoal, but maybe I'll pick another mid colour now.

I don't want dash trim, it's a huge area and looks better in carpet.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Dash*

We used a normal cream carpet - did not bother having it whipped -when we replaced ours in our Hymer...it work out to be cheap enough to replace regularly....we did not need to though. Just a regular remove and vacuum kept it looking smart.

Sundial


----------

